# GREAT Treadmill Training (Increase your Endurance)



## Variable (13 Apr 2007)

Hey guys and gals,

I know for some parts of the country the weather is really shitty, and still snow in some areas, so if you want to take your training indoors, then here is a good workout for those of you who need to increase your running endurance.

I found this awesome iTunes download the other day for treadmill training. I've done it twice, and personally I think it's the best 30 minutes a day of cardio you can do. Even after this, 30 minutes on a bike or cross trainer you will feel GREAT.

*Treadmill Training*
*Mixed Terrain 1*

*Workout Benefits*

Inspired by Nike fitness trainer Jay Blahnik’s studio treadmill classes, Mixed Terrain 1 matches clear, motivating instruction with high-energy music. Combining varied inclines, speed intervals and flats, this 30-minute program is a great way to burn serious calories, build endurance and banish treadmill boredom. It will make you a stronger runner on different terrain and over time, you will see your pace and distance increase. 

*Using this Workout*

Training on a treadmill lets you measure your progress, charting pace, time, distance traveled and calories burned. You’ll get more accurate results by entering your weight at the start of your workout (not all treadmills include this function). Models vary, but all treadmills share speed up/down and incline up/down buttons. You’ll be using them frequently during the workout so get familiar with their placement before you begin.

Jay will coach you through speed and incline changes, instructing you to run at different intensity
levels. Find the right intensity zone by gradually ramping up your speed. Here’s how the zones
should feel:

Zone 1: This is your warm-up, recovery and cool-down pace. It should feel comfortable, with your breathing light and easy.

Zone 2: In between your warm-up and race pace, this is when you start to challenge yourself. Your breath should be strong and steady, but you’re still able to hold a conversation.

Zone 3: This is your race pace. You’re working hard and pushing yourself, but not out of breath.

Zone 4: Now it’s time to kick into sprint mode, mustering the kind of intensity you would tap to pass a competitor near the end of a race. Working at this level for short durations will make you stronger, fitter and faster.

Cheers!


----------



## Keyboard (25 Apr 2007)

Where is the download for it?


----------



## Variable (25 Apr 2007)

iTunes


----------



## FredDaHead (25 Apr 2007)

I've been using some of iTunes' "Nike Sport" workouts; they're very good and useful, and they provide a good workout. Nothing you can't do on your own, but the tracks are pre-mixed so that the fast tracks are when you have to run fast and vice-versa.


----------



## deedster (25 Apr 2007)

Variable said:
			
		

> Hey guys and gals,
> 
> here is a good workout for those of you who need to increase your running endurance.
> 
> I found this awesome iTunes download the other day for treadmill training. I've done it twice, and personally I think it's the best 30 minutes a day of cardio you can do. Even after this, 30 minutes on a bike or cross trainer you will feel GREAT.


Variable!  Your "timing" couldn't be more perfect  
Thanks, I'll try it out tonight.
ushup:


----------



## proudnurse (26 Apr 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Variable!  Your "timing" couldn't be more perfect
> Thanks, I'll try it out tonight.
> ushup:



Good Luck D Squared! My favourite machine is the cross trainer. I have a radio in my cell phone and I purchased earphones for it. They usually have music going at the gym, but it's too noisy in there to hear it most of the time. Thanks for sharing Variable, this is something that I will definately refer back to. Instead of using my cell radio, I would like to invest in an Ipod someday. More music variety for one thing  

~Rebecca


----------



## mysteriousmind (26 Apr 2007)

énice thing, 

just bought the threadmill and the endurance

I have to change m Ipod..for a nano and get my self a nike adaptor...  :crybaby: darn money


----------



## WogCpl (26 Apr 2007)

I will have to give it a go, as long as i can get an MP3 version of it, as for those of you have strained to hear your own music with a stereo blasting in the gym, my suggestion is to invest in noise canceling head phones, unfortunately the good ones are not cheap!


----------



## mysteriousmind (26 Apr 2007)

Actually I use my ipod at the gym every time and the sound is quite all right

I change my head seat for some who actualy stays in my ears...cost me 30$ and its doing a good job


----------



## deedster (26 Apr 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> I have to change m Ipod..for a nano and get my self a nike adaptor...  :crybaby: darn money


The Nike adapter is only $39 I picked mine up at Athletes World...go for it


----------



## mysteriousmind (26 Apr 2007)

I know...I sell macs and ipods...

But I have to buy a nano ipod and an other for my wife...plus a arm cassing, plus a new fm transmitter and...other stuff...


----------



## deedster (26 Apr 2007)

It just never ends...


----------



## Shec (26 Apr 2007)

Thanks for the tips folks. As someone who has recently been introduced to the treadmill (which I quite like) in cardiac re-hab tips like this sure help this reformed  couch potato.


----------

